# black fox squirrel



## trophy-1 (Aug 19, 2009)

just finished this mount. the last pic i thought you would find interesting .


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 20, 2009)

Big ole critter!  That light colored one will look great next to it.


----------



## trophy-1 (Aug 20, 2009)

if your interested in one i will keep you in mind.


----------



## Dpsmith (Aug 20, 2009)

we got a few black ones around our farm. one i killed last year had alot of red mixed in with the black.


----------



## olcowman (Aug 21, 2009)

This is supposed to be a regular grey squirrel, I think? He is a daily visitor to my wife's feeder and has been around for several months. 

We had a couple of black fox squirrels with white heads around the house some years ago. I had me a mind to get me a mount like yours with both of these on a piece of wood for the wall. Well my squirrel feeding wife put the brakes on that idea, just like she ain't real crazy about me shooting little Casper here for some wall decorating. (yep, she names'em too!) 

Don't get me wrong...she is a great gal, and ain't against shooting stuff nary at all...just as long as she aint feeding it regular or done went and named it! I can live with that I reckon.


----------



## Holton (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice ones..


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Backcountry (Aug 21, 2009)

those are cool...especially the last one.


----------

